# PubMed- Increased Îº-opioid receptor expression and function during chronic visceral hypersensitivity.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Increased Îº-opioid receptor expression and function during chronic visceral hypersensitivity.*

Gut. 2013 Nov 27;

Authors: Hughes PA, Castro J, Harrington AM, Isaacs N, Moretta M, Hicks GA, Urso DM, Brierley SM

PMID: 24285775 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

